# Trout pate



## Ishbel (Sep 13, 2005)

*Hot-Smoked Trout Pate *

This creamy trout pâtè with capers and fresh dill makes an easy starter or lunchtime snack, served with wholegrain toast and lemon wedges 
*Serves 3 to 4*
200g pack Light soft cream cheese 
25g unsalted butter
125g hot-smoked trout fillets 
2 tbsp Nonpareille capers, drained and rinsed
30g fresh dill, finely chopped
8 slices seeded wholegrain bread, toasted
Place the soft cheese and butter in a food processor and blend until smooth. Flake the fish into the processor, removing any small bones if necessary. Blend again until smooth, scraping down any mixture from the sides of the bowl. 
Add the capers, dill and some freshly-ground black pepper. Blend very lightly until the capers are roughly chopped in the pâtè. 
Turn into a serving dish or 4 individual dishes. Cover loosely with clingfilm and chill until ready to eat. Serve with toast, salad leaves and lemon wedges. 

You can make the pâté up to a day before you want to eat it, cover and chill. If you don't have a food processor, beat the soft cheese and butter in a bowl until smooth, then beat in the flaked trout. The pâtè will have a slightly coarser texture.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 13, 2005)

I am a huge trout fan.  I am copying and pasting.  Thanks.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma (Sep 13, 2005)

Ishbel,

 I just bought some smoked trout this afternoon...Was wondering what to do with it other then just snacking on it myself. I'll make this up for the family on sunday..Thank you it looks wonderful
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2005)

Ishbel,

we had some of the trout pate last night with a few other appys that we had for the adults as we answered the door for Halloween...I think the adults were as happy as the kiddies with all the goodies...Your pate was a hit...everyone loved it.  Thank you.
kadesma


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm glad you all enjoyed it, Kadesma


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2005)

Whoa...how did I miss this one? It sounds wonderful! I bet it gets inhaled when you put it out. I likely would be lazy and not put bread out with it, I'd use stoned wheat thin crackers. It sounds like a perfect accompaniment to soup for lunch to me too. Thanks Ishbel.


----------



## mish (Nov 4, 2005)

Ishbel, have you tried this recipe? Might add some horseradish, pipe it out onto crackers and top with some caviar and grated hard boiled eggs. Trout for thought. Interesting idea, but I like trout almondine. And, can you tell me what are Nonpareille capers and seeded wholegrain bread? TIA


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2005)

Nonpareille capers (unless it is a brand name) would mean unparalleled or Grade A, topnotch capers I believe.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2005)

yes, it's french for without pareilles.  
boy am i good. go ahead, ask me another one...


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 5, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Ishbel, have you tried this recipe? Might add some horseradish, pipe it out onto crackers and top with some caviar and grated hard boiled eggs. Trout for thought. Interesting idea, but I like trout almondine. And, can you tell me what are Nonpareille capers and seeded wholegrain bread? TIA


 
Mish - yes I've made this trout pate a number of times.  I don't like caviar, but I imagine it would go well with the fishy-ness of the pate.

Nonpareille are a type of caper.  Wholegrain seeded bread is dark brown bread made with seeds such as flax and linseed.  I buy it from my loca supermarket!

I h


----------

